# help!



## philos200sx (May 25, 2009)

hey i need some one to tell me were can i find a turbo for mi GA16DE plese someone help me!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You need to learn how to do searches on the internet. I just did a quick search and came up with this:
GA16DE turbo kit - My Pro Street

Now you could have done the same thing. Also from now on, do not post with large bold text.


----------



## philos200sx (May 25, 2009)

jajajaja thanks bro! i did but the only one was the hot shot but hot shot is out of business!
thanks anyways


----------

